# Multiplikations-Rätsel



## efinf4 (5. Nov 2010)

Hey ich hab diese aufgabe hier aber ich weiss nicht wie anfangen. Könnt ihr mir nen Anstoss geben?

Die Zahl 2178 löst folgendes Rätsel: Man gebe eine vierstellige Zahl an, deren Reihenfolge der Ziffern sich umdreht, wenn man sie mit 4 multipliziert
Probe: 4*2178=8721

Schreiben Sie ein Struktugramm, das sämtliche Lösungen dieses Rätsels bestimmt!


----------



## XHelp (5. Nov 2010)

Anstoss... hmm...:
Schleife über Zahlen, diese mit 4 Multiplizieren, Ursprungszahl umdrehen, ergebnisse vergleichen. :bahnhof:


----------



## Andi_CH (8. Nov 2010)

Moment - das hatten wir doch letzte Woche schon ......

Die Suche hier ist zum k.....

Suhee nach 4*2178=8721

   1. Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen. 

Dabei steht das ja mindestens im Beitrag oben :shock:

Ausserdem siehe mal hier du hast nicht gerade durch mitdenken brilliert


----------



## SlaterB (8. Nov 2010)

bitte genau überlegen, wann man ein Posting schreibt und wann nicht,
Beschwerden über Forum-Suche sind hier deplaziert, ansonsten nur ein Hinweis 'du bist doof', oder wie?

3 Tage nach der letzten Antwort besonders überlegen, ob wirklich noch was zu sagen ist


----------

